# 3dpt-Period type pain-Help!



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey

3dpt with day 5 blastie.

Ive got intense period pain. Just feels like a when i have a heavy period: heavy aching feeling which goes down to the top of my legs/groin. BUT its only on my left side!! No bloating, sharp pains or boobs which other people have mentioned just EXACTLY how period pain would be! Im scared. This is my first ivf.


----------



## BoiledEggs (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi tattybear,

I'm now 10dpt and been feeling the same on and off, first couple of days were the worst but it has got gradually better. Still get pain on left side crampy I think  often it is to do with the meds. If it's stressing you ring your clinic or dr they are usually very happy to help and it will put your mind at rest.  I spent time looking at other 2ww posts and noticed that a lot of women have period pain so that helped.  But it is better to check with clinic, I did and it really helped. 

Good luck will remember you in my prayers tonight


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks boiledeggs. My test date is 9 days pt. Whens yours? xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi tattybear & boliedeggs

I have been feeling the same and today is 6 of 3 day transfer.. 

I can't believe how much I feel like i'm due on.. Well I might be but I keep praying I'm not!    

It's horrible all this emotion, pains, aches etc. I thought day 5,6,7 past 3dpt the implanting begins? if that's so isn't the bleed around that time too?? I'm confused.com.. I keep nicker checking in some ways praying a little bleed and then praying for no bleed.. Only the brown stuff if any at all! Sorry TMI!!     

How you two finding things then? Have you worked out I've gone cuckoo!! ha ha ha ha 

When are your test days? I'm really worried about another sit and that's due to me being 36 and had quite good quality embies (so why didn't that take my embies to blast I wonder!) Birmingham Womens only trasnfer SET (Selective embryo) so my chances are halved from not having two placed back!! 

Gosh sorry I've turned this into a grim post!! 

Take Care 
x


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hbk morris- youve not gone cuckoo at all!! Well if you have it must mean i have as well LOL

Today ive not felt any cramps, only yesterday. 

Just try and relax, easier said than done i know. My test day is 2nd may. Whens yours? xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

tattybear.. Yeah we've all gone doo-laly-loo    

I'm trying to stay calm and collected but I keep feeling this woosh of anxiouty and then I think all the bad things rather than the good things.

My test day is 5th May!!! Eeeeks

Have you had any implantation bleed? I keep nicker checking but nothing    I only had 1 put back so terrified that I've haved my chances!!

Ooohhh I tell you if i ever get my wish I'll be a potty blonde for 9 months aaarrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!

xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Ive not had any bleeding either or sore boobs, in fact today my stomach cramps have gone so i feel nothing! It might sound weird but the stomach cramps at least made me feel like something was going on in there! How weird is that LOL without any symptoms i feel really negative.


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my 1st post so bear with me.... I'm going through my 3rd treatment and going through the 2ww , it's an awful time with every twing feeling being analysed with the rollercoaster  ride of emotions. I never had stomach cramps on my last 2 transfers but for the last 2 days it has been feeling like slight period pains, your posts have made me feel so much more positive as now feeling that the cramps are a good thing!  Thank you guys x. Wishing you all the luck with everything crossed for you. Test due on 5th may, which feels a life time away !


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

tattybear.. I'm with you nothing well a little sore (.)(.) but nothing major and as for the bleed.. well nothing but the cramos are going on and off along with the headaches! Most Bizarre.

Yeah as much as I don't want the pains, aches etc but when there not there I panic.. I mean apart from being fat normally I don't even feel bloated!!     I really am going    

Arrion.. Welcome.. great to hear your with us on thiis bloomin nightmare road.. (sorry about your last two cycles   ) on a flip side we test the same day.. 5th May. God how I wish I had a crystal ball.. 

OOOooooooooooooohhhhhhhh May we be MUMMYS next week.. PLEAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's hoping the moon stars and anything else are in alinement for us on the 5th   . I've been popping to the toilet all morning just to check that's all still ok, no sign of bleeding thank god but I think this 2ww is the hardest part of it all. I've read all the myths and have been drinking so much fluid taking vitamins amd pineapple juice, I could pop    

Baby dust being sent   xxx


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

Just thought headaches can be due to dehydration are you drinking 2 - 3 ltrs a day ? And of course stress , which is totally normal considering all ghats going on


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

After my cramps went on tuesday ive had no symptoms at all. Wish i had so i could feel it working.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Tattybear.. strange you say that as my cramps have gone just a bit of a muffled head!! 

Arrion.. Hi I know we'll all be going nuts together.. Yep on at least 2-3 ltrs a day if not more as i'm off coffee and tea (de-caff only!)

I'd love a glass of vino though!! Gosh no celebrating with a beverage for us tomorrow!   

Can I ask you two.. Have you had any type of Bleed.. Like this implantation bleed that everyone talks about? I've had nothing other than these really bad cramps when implantation would be happening (well so they say) day 5 & 6.. Also my AF would of been due yesterday so I'm stressing she doesn't show her head before OTD otherwise it'll be game over! 

Do you girls get really tired come lunchtime ish too.. I've been leaving work and going home to lie on the sofa for a snooze..

Roll on next week.. Do you think you'll test early? I'd hope to say I wouldn't but you just don't know do you.

xxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

My test day is monday 2nd which will only be 9 days after transfer. Isnt that too early to test? seems it but guess the clinic know what there doing.


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

It's totally crazy   we stress with the cramps and then panic when they stop, positive thinking and special good luck wishes being sent , having all things crossed


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

It's totally crazy time   we worry when we get cramps then stress when they go, stay strong , positive vibes being sent


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been told by my clinic to test 14 days after transfer, but it may be calculated differently as I had my transfer on day 2. I'm sure they have got it right.   praying for good news for you


----------



## Arrion (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I have thought about doing test early every morning then I think that I want the correct positive test lines and if I test early it may not happen as I've tested early , I haven't had any spot bleed but have read that not everyone sees it as it can be so slight, i have also been tied but have been putting it down to not sleeping to well at night due to the dreded stress of all of this.

What I would do for a large glass of red wine!!!! but ive found putting soft drink in my wine glass helps me feel that I'm not missing out  

Bring on the straight jacket


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Tattybear.. I think that's because you had a 5 day transfer.. 14 days+ i'm told. I'm going to try and stay strong hoping AF won't come and then OTD. 2nd of May On Monday... Can't wait for your news.. fingers crossed it'll be the positive wave for all of us      

Girles I've got to say I'm feeling quite saucy in the bedroom department.. Dp's climbing the walls for some action.. how soon can we get down to business?? Is it right you've got to wait till there a HB if your pregs??

Arrion.. you are going nuts i've just chuckled as you've wrote that email twice hee hee hee    

xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Funny you should mention that, ive been horny as well!! All the damn hormones! Im avoiding it in case the contractions from an orgasm can stop the embie imbedding, dont know if it does or not x


----------

